# What's your blood type?



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine is AB. What's yours?


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

B.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

katemess said:


> B.


That was a fast reply :shocked:


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> That was a fast reply :shocked:


Jeez, it was too. I only just noticed what time this thread was posted haha.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

AB-


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

A (A0). Father AB and Mother 0


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

A+


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Zero. I mean O.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

B+


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Type A positive


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

A+.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

AB


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

AB+


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

O+


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

O+


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Negative.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

O -

^^


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Red.

I don't know...


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine is only human


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine is only Human  .


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't even know my blood type tbh. Wish I did.


----------



## IgnoranceisBliss (Nov 26, 2015)

Type O. some people seem to think that there is a link between blood types and personality.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

In all may studies on the subject I've come to the following revolutionary conclusion:

People with blood types tend to have personalities.

Nobel prize, here I come.


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

A(-)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Saturnian Devil said:


> I don't even know my blood type tbh. Wish I did.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Saturnian Devil said:


> I don't even know my blood type tbh. Wish I did.


For medical purposes it's a good idea. Give blood once. They'll type you.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

A+


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


>



The Rh-Negative Registry - Rh- Negative Mother & Pregnancy

The Rh-Negative Registry - Ankylosing Spondylitis Research & Resources


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

B positive.

God's most sadistic pun.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> For medical purposes it's a good idea. Give blood once. They'll type you.


Can't. I'm anemic.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Saturnian Devil said:


> Can't. I'm anemic.


Well, I guess you might get it tested at your doctors. Or ask your parents. I think it should be on your birth certificate.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well, I guess you might get it tested at your doctors. Or ask your parents. I think it should be on your birth certificate.


It's not listed on my birth certificate and I was adopted by my great grandparents shortly after birth. They don't even know what it is, let alone their own type. 

However I'm over 21 and can easily just request it the next time I go to the doctor.


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm A, which is one of the most common types along with 0 in my country.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

AB+


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

O-


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

190 Proof.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

O+


----------



## Napkin (Nov 29, 2015)

O- universal donor.

Makes me feel like I'm doing a good deed by being alive.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Napkin said:


> O- universal donor.
> 
> Makes me feel like I'm *doing a good deed by being alive*.


You need a specific blood type for that? Cause that's sort of my minds natural stance on the subject of my existence.


----------



## Napkin (Nov 29, 2015)

Stickman said:


> You need a specific blood type for that? Cause that's sort of my minds natural stance on the subject of my existence.


Nah, not necessarily.

Just being a cool person is also eligible.


----------



## feelionnaire (Nov 20, 2015)

O+ to be precise.


----------



## YinLe (Dec 12, 2015)

B-


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Ab +


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I wish I knew my blood type so that I could contribute. 

_*slowly turns around and leaves_*


----------



## BrainBrulee (Dec 28, 2015)

O+


----------



## ImanIman (Dec 26, 2015)

O+


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

B+

Mother is 0, meaning my father was probably also a B.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

My blood is red liquid.


----------



## Curious777 (Nov 22, 2015)

Me: AB+ Mom A+ Father B+


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

B-


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

B+ here.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

0+  Almost the lamest blood type (after 0-, obviously )


----------



## Weils (Dec 29, 2015)

B+.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

O -


----------



## lunaticrabbits (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

O-


----------

